#  1 8.3  (3.0.34.11)   )

## board625

.           ?

----------


## belko

:yes:

----------


## board625

.

----------

-  .

----------


## MikleV

.      :



> -     ""         1: 8.


   ? :-)

----------


## MikleV

:   :
 ->  

            .

           .   ,      ....

   .... :-(

----------


## irina8282

.     .

----------


## Bee_Maja

,             ""   ,      2      :No-no:

----------


## Lizavetta

> 2


   ,   -

----------


## MikleV

, ,  "" -> "" .....

,   " "...

 !   "" -> "  " -> " "....

, ....

        1!!!

----------

> , ,  "" -> "" .....
> 
> ,   " "...
> 
>  !   "" -> "  " -> " "....


     ..       ..   ..

----------


## 2007

> .     .


+1
        .  :Smilie:

----------

3.0  ..  ..   ..  ..         ..               -.    ..               ..            :yes:        ,      ..         ..

----------

..

----------


## Lizavetta

> ..


 ,       , , , , ..   ""     .      )        ,  ,   - .

----------


## alenamur

> , ,  "" -> "" .....
> 
> ,   " "...
> 
>  !   "" -> "  " -> " "....
> 
> , ....
> 
>         1!!!


   3.0.34.13       :Frown: .  ..     ..        - ..    ..
         ,                .. - .. 100 ,    3.0   ..     "" ..     -        .. :Frown:

----------

(),  3.0 (3.0.34.13) 
       -  -   .
 .       .   .
    -       
.             1        .

----------


## Ksucha

> ,      ..         ..


 -  -  .     " ".  -  . ,     ,  -.  ,   -  :            .

----------

> (),  3.0 (3.0.34.13) 
>        -  -   .
>  .       .   .
>     -       
> .             1        .


  !!!      !!! ( )

----------

> !!!


  -    -  .  1 .

----------

1: 8.3 ( 3.0.34.17).       .    .   3   . - !!!!!!!     --   .. ""

----------


## Naumov

> .     .


   ?

----------

( ) -     .

----------

> 


 ..    ?..       .. -

----------


## MikleV

> 1: 8.3 ( 3.0.34.17).       .    .   3   . - !!!!!!!     --   .. ""


   ,    ?

     .

----------

,         ,            ,             , ......           ,     1-3 ,   20-30.............


> (),  3.0 (3.0.34.13) 
>        -  -   .
>  .       .   .
>     -       
> .             1        .

----------

> ,   -


  . 2

----------


## Olya09

,  ,    "   " ? 

      60  62  .

----------

> "   " ?


            -   ..()

----------


## Olya09

:Wink: 
** ,   .     ,    ""

----------


## 5

,    .     3-. , ,     ,     .    ,  , ..   .     . ,  ,    ,    . ,   , ,  ,      . ,   , .     ,    ,       , ,

----------

(),  3.0 (3.0.36.15) -     ""-   - -

----------

> (),  3.0 (3.0.34.13) 
>        -  -   .
>  .       .   .
>     -       
> .             1        .


  !  .   1         ...

----------


## Lizavetta

> 1         ...



  ,  .

      .           ?

----------


## Olya09

60.1 60.2(62.1 62.2)   .

         .

----------


## Olya09

60.1 60.2(62.1 62.2)   .
   8.30 "    " .

----------


## .

.         -   ...   ..

----------

> 


1.     .
2.    . 
3. Ctrl-
4.   - .

----------


## .

...       ,    , ..      ,    8.2     ...

----------

> 


2.  -   -

----------


## Zmeika

,    . 

    8.3       .   . ..     ,      .  ,        "  : " "!"

 - ?

----------

-  .

----------


## Zmeika

:

" .
 ."

 ,

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 



1   ,            ,                
    8.3 ?   ?
2       ,             
    8.3 ?   ?

----------


## Ksucha

> 1   ,            ,                
>     8.3 ?   ?


     :    ,   = .      3.0,         .           .     Ctrl+A       ,    .

----------


## Enic

> 


 
   2 .  2     
        ,    ,         .      ?

 ?        -  (     )

 .      ,     .    ?    .   ?

P.S.  3.0   ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 :yes: 



> 


  3.0 (  3.0,    -   8.3)  .    .

   ,      - http://infostart.ru/public/189338/

----------


## GSokolov

> ?        -  (     )


    " ".   ,  "".     . " " -   "" . "",    ,   "", . "",   ""    "".    .
        c  *Shift*   .

----------


## Enic

> " ".   ,  "".     . " " -   "" . "",    ,   "", . "",   ""    "".    .
>        c  Shift   .




    ,        .        .          .




> ,      ,       .



,     .

  2  ,    .     ,              ctrl           .
    .                 .    .

----------


## GSokolov

__ ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


  ?

----------


## Enic

> ?



,    ,    .

       ,       ,    ,        .
  ,       ,     ,   

      ,      ,  ,  .

----------


## Zmeika

...          ?

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ...          ?


       ,  ,  ,  ,    ,          ,  =0.

----------

> ,  ,  ,  ,


    ?

----------

> ,       ,    ,        .
>   ,       ,     ,   
> 
>       ,      ,  ,  .


- - ٨(   )- -               -           .

----------

> ,

----------


## Enic

> - - ٨(   )- -               -           .




       ,     .
  ,    ,  ""        .

    ,

----------

> ,     .
>   ,    ,  ""        .


    ?   ..       ?     ,      ?        ..

----------

-      ,   -

----------


## Enic

> ,      ?


 
   . 



     ,           .

----------

> ,           .


..     60               ..

----------

> .


  -      ..      ..     ?

----------


## Enic

> -      ..


    .  .
  7.7  8.2  .



> ..     60               ..


          2   ,          .
  ,            ,   ,       . 
     .

  ,  .
  ,   ,       ,     .

----------

> -      ..      ..     ?


     "".      .           .

----------

> 2   ,          .
>   ,            ,   ,       . 
>      .
> 
>   ,  .
>   ,   ,       ,     .


          ?




> 7.7  8.2  .


     3.0 ..   2.0 ?    ..

----------


## Enic

> "".      .           .


 
    ,
  ,          .

----------


## Enic

> ?



   ,     .   2013 .    ,       ,    .
    ,       (     ,, )   .   ,     .



> 3.0 ..   2.0 ?    ..


    3.0 

     7.7  2.0        ,     .
  3.0  .

----------

> ,
>   ,          .


            ?     ?

----------

> ,     .   2013 .    ,       ,    .
>     ,       (     ,, )   .   ,     .


    ,   ..      ....    ..      .. 
1   
2     
3    
4        ,             
5

----------


## Enic

> ?     ?


     ,    ( )    .   ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ?


   ,   ..      ..            ?      ..

----------


## Enic

> ,   ..      ....    ..      .. 
> 1   
> 2     
> 3    
> 4        ,             
> 5


 
 ,       .  

     . 2    500   17.04.2014    50  .
 ,            .

   ,     . .     ,     "D K "
   ,     ,     .
   .                       2    500   17.04.2014

         ,      ,      .

----------

> .                       2    500   17.04.2014


         (     )?

----------


## Enic

> (     )?


  :yes: 


      ,            .       ,   .
      .

----------

> ,            .       ,   .
>       .


      ,   -       -        -   -   - -,      ?      ,    ..

----------


## Enic

> ,   -       -        -   -   - -,      ?      ,    ..


            .

   ,     .   ,   .

----------

..      .. :Smilie:

----------


## Enic

> ..      ..


  ,     3.0 
             - .
   ,     



1    ,   ,   1 ,    
 ,        DK  ,    ,   .

----------

*Enic*,     :Smilie:        ..    (       3.0  )  :Smilie:

----------


## Enic

> Enic,


 
  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Enic

(   )     ,              
     ?

----------

> ?


    ?

----------


## Enic

> ?



  , ,  
 ,  ,   ,   .

----------

*Enic*,  .. (  )

----------


## Enic

> .. (  )


 
     ,   .    
  ,     .       .

----------

*Enic*,   ..            ..

----------


## Enic

> Enic,   ..            ..


  ,  ? 

  ,   ,    . 
      ,     .
  ,   .    .

----------

--

----------


## Enic

> 


  :yes: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Enic

> 


  :Frown:

----------

*Enic*,     1..         ,  ..
     -    ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

http://buh.ru/articles/documents/35123/

----------


## Enic

> -    ?




    ,    , . ,            
 :Smilie:  
     .

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 

    ,      .  -     :Smilie: 
   .                   :Smilie: 
-    ,     :Big Grin:

----------

-  ()  :Smilie:

----------

> (),  3.0 (3.0.34.13) 
>        -  -   .
>  .       .   .
>     -       
> .             1        .


! )))

----------


## Tata10

> ! )))


!!   !!

----------

> :   :
>  ->  
> 
>             .
> 
>            .   ,      ....
> 
>    .... :-(


!

----------

> (),  3.0 (3.0.34.13) 
>        -  -   .
>  .       .   .
>     -       
> .             1        .


  !

----------

.
    3.0.41.49 -               -      ,     ?!?
   3.0... :Help!:

----------


## Ksucha

**,  !
 ,    ,    - ""?   ,      , , .

,    ,       ,   -  .    ,    ,        .    .

----------

!
     ...
 :Redface:

----------

> 1.     .
> 2.    . 
> 3. Ctrl-
> 4.   - .


..  8.3   ,     ,      8.2?      ,         , ,   .....     ?

----------

> ?


 **  -     ** .
   -  .

----------


## gNus

!
     (, )   ?

----------


## Ksucha

> !
>      (, )   ?


       "- - -  = ".  Ctrl+A -  ,  "-". 

            .

----------


## gNus

*Ksucha*,  ...  ,        ( 8.2. )

----------


## Ksucha

.       ,   , ,    .  .  .   ,    , .   .

----------


## gNus

,    ...  ,

----------


## Ksucha

-  .    (  ),    .

----------


## gNus

...

----------


## Ksucha

.      .

----------


## gNus

...  -       (, , )...    ,     ,   ...         ( .57),       ,       ,     -

----------


## Ksucha

:     "   "    .       ,    57   .

----------


## gNus

> :     "   "    .       ,    57   .


 ,  ...     ,    ,          ...     76   "."     ...   

     , ..       ,     ...  ,  ,    ,     ,       ,  10-20

----------


## Pilot94

> 1.     .
> 2.    . 
> 3. Ctrl-
> 4.   - .


  -   -      .(
    (     ) -    .)

----------

> 


  .

----------


## gNus

" "

----------


## Pilot94

> .





> " "


, ,    :Smilie:

----------

,          1  3.0  3.0.25.74

----------


## GSokolov

,      .             - .

----------

1: 8.3 (8.3.7.2027)
     -      ,    " ..."     -   ((
 -    ?

----------

